# Learn how to learn



## mpm (Mar 31, 2006)

I am working on my thesis and I have a lot of other things to do, and I feel I am not efficient at all.I want to do so much, but I think I have a time management problem. or I don't know..but I am not satisfied with myself at all. it's a little embarrassing for my age and my aspirations, but it is true. And I also feel that I need some tips about reading a book and? studying? in an efficient way... :red: because my way doesn't lead me where I want: competence...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 3, 2006)

I found these articles about studying effectively. 

Effective Study Skills

http://www.webster.edu/acadaffairs/asp/handbook/j.html

Time management has been a big problem for me lately. I have a bunch of projects going on right now and can't seem to focus on any of them.


----------



## mpm (Apr 3, 2006)

thank you Janet.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Apr 3, 2006)

When i started my course, i had a really difficult time understanding, and then preventing myself from skim reading to get it over with. I started to stop after each section and talk to myself about what i had learned. after that i completeld the summary at the end of the chapter (i was lucky enough to have such texts), THEN if anybody else was around, I'd explain stuff to them... if they'd listen, or to my dog. thats a personal thing though, to teach it, helped me understand what i did and didn't know. I also drew diagrams when it would explain a psychological model, i'd do a break down in a spider gram with different colours... this all did take a long time, but most of it is still in my head, which is 100% better than the stuff i learned at school.
Also, apparently some find classical music helpful, i never have, because i sing the notes as if they were words and so am unable to focus on the words. there are many techniques to use, but i find that inorder to retain the info, the 'deep' understanding is critical.


----------

